# Honda HS622 power loss when engaging auger



## HS622_Danford (Dec 16, 2016)

Hello all,

I've got an Honda HS622 which I inherited in the purchase of my home. This is the second season of use. I'd say it's 5-8 years old, and was in next to new condition prior to taking over. 

It's a great little machine, but all of a sudden I've got some concerning symptoms;
1- throttle is stuck on high speed. There is no difference in RPM when on fast or slow position 
2 - when I engage the auger, the engine labours and almost stalls. It will still throw snow but only if there is minimal light fluffy snow. Once I release the clutch, the engine runs fine again. The tracks also spin as usual. 

Could a sticky carb cause these symptoms? I mention carb issue, as it backfired a couple times (in true gummed carb fashion), when I turned over the engine from pull start. 

My other thought would be a temperature driven freezing issue. It's -30 this week and perhaps the cold has locked something up.

I'm going to change the oil (hasn't been done since I've owned it ...2 seasons) and bring the machine indoors (to rule out freezing issue) tomorrow. I have a feeling the fix will be more involved, but it's a starting point.

If anyone has any pointers, please feel free to guide this snow throwing newbie in the right direction.

Cheers.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

What I can think of for stuck on high rpms is that maybe the throttle linkage or something at the governor area froze. Bringing it to a warm area would help you eliminate that possibility.
As for the lack of power when under load, yes it could be a carburetor issue, I would give it a good clean up, and and make needed adjustments as available including max engine speed which I'm guessing is going to be 3700+/-150rpm.


----------



## HS622_Danford (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks. Lets see what happens.


----------



## PaulYardy (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Dan,
Same problem with mine and I believe its tehe Auger tranmission that needs replacing.

Trying to figure out the costs of this or just throw it out.

Paul


----------



## HS622_Danford (Dec 16, 2016)

Update - seeing as it's -34 in my part of the world this morning, and I don't have a heated garage - I decided to throw some Carb cleaner additive to the fuel, instead of taking apart the carb.. in hopes of a Christmas miracle (we're expecting 15-20 cm's in coming hours). I threw in way more than I probably should have but I wanted to see if I could blow the carb clean. The blower ran like I put jet fuel in it! I only had the choke out at half open (didn't want to blow the motor as it was screaming as I closed the choke). After about 45 seconds I listened to the engine and closed the choke completely. It ran hot and fast for a few seconds (throttle on lowest setting), then it dropped down to appropriate RPM as it would when running properly. I then put the throttle to the fast position and engaged to auger to throw some snow, and it ran like a top. This all may be fluke, but it appears I may have had a sticky float and frozen throttle combo. By running it hot and fast, it seams the carb got blown clean and the vibration was enough to clear the throttle being frozen in fast position. 

I'm not convinced that this little trick is a permanent fix, but hopefully it's enough to get me through this expected dump of snow and cold snap. I'll take apart the carb when it's -5 or even -10! For now I'm letting it run idle on low to warm up the oil so I can change it (much less involved), also to see if the carb will gum back up. 

Hopefully it's the carb and not the auger tranny.

I'll update this post as developments unfold!

Thanks all.


----------



## alex30 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi i have the exact same problems....did you find out was the the problem was???


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

PaulYardy said:


> Hi Dan,
> Same problem with mine and I believe its tehe Auger tranmission that needs replacing.
> 
> Trying to figure out the costs of this or just throw it out.
> ...


Yes, I know it's an old post but was wondering what you did with that HS622?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> Yes, I know it's an old post but was wondering what you did with that HS622?


the guy had 4 posts 4 years ago......he is long gone.

btw.he was probably right when he said it was a fluke fix. the only real way to do this is clean out the carburetor , check linkages etc. I have seen on several occasions frozen choke or throttle plates that need some penetrating oil to get them moving freely.

you can take shortcuts in a pinch but you will always need to do things again to make them right.


----------

